# Can anyone help ID this plant?



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

is it rotala indica?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm. Looks like a type of Hygrophila. Maybe Polysperma (ceylon)?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My Rotala indica has much smaller leaves it looks like and red leaves near the tips.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure looks like hygrophila polysperma to me.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

thank you very much!  Seahorse: check pm


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Any chance that it's hygrophilia corymbosa siamensis 53B? I have some and it's grown out to look pretty much like this in my low light tanks. I also have some Ceylon but the leaves (in my tanks) are longer and more narrow.


----------

